# Грыжа L5-S1 8 мм без болей, операция или нет?



## Dc333 (7 Июн 2016)

Всем добрый вечер!

Добрый день! Мне 30 лет, этой весной марте месяце начали беспокоить боли в спине с жалобами обратился к неврологу по страховке в клинике Медси, там прописали мидокалм, мовалис и мильгамму, проколол, пропил, вроде бы чуть стало получше, но иногда отдавало в правую икроножную мышцу. Решил пойти в клинику Дикуля, сделал там МРТ - диагноз остехондроз,спондилоартроз, осложненненных заднестронних медиально парамедиальной грыжей диска L5S1 размерами до 5,8 мм (сагиттальный размер), ретролистез L5 до 3,5 мм(к зади относительно S1). Боли вроде стали поменьше, меня направили на лфк, позанимался я 2 недели, потом на выходных покатался на мотоцикле, спина стала болеть сильнее, стало отдавать в икроножную мышцу, причем довольно сильно, даже в лежачем положении. Выпил таблетку кетонала, вроде стало чуть лучше, но боль оставалась.В этот вечер пошел  помыться в ванной, и когда выходил из ванной, наступил мокрой ногой на кафель, подскользнулся и упал, при этом резко развернув на 90 градусов туловище по отношению к ногам, в этот момент меня скрутила неимоверная боль в спине и ноге и ужастный спазм мышц правой ноги, так, что я даже не мог встать, жена сделал мне укол диклофенака, стало получше, и через 30 минут я смог на четвереньках добраться до  кровати. После этого  появилось онемение в ноге и потеря чувствительности, по большей части стопы ближе к мизинцу, пятка, щиколотка и чуть чуть внутренняя часть бедра. На следующий день поехал в клинику Дикуля, там мне сделали блокаду с дипроспаном, но эффекта от нее я особой не почувствовал. Примерно 5 дней было тяжело ходить и больше 100-150 метров пройти было невозможно, начинала болеть икроножная мышца вверху и появлялась тошнота. Присутсвовал спазм мышц ноги. После этого я сделал еще раз МРТ (оно доступно по ссылке которую я приложил) Оказалось что моя грыжа увеличилась до 8 мм с секвестированием.После этого прописали Келтикан, уколы Мильгамы, 7 таблеток Аркоксии, иглоукалывание и массаж онемевшей ноги. Заодно направили на консультацию нейрохирурга. С момента этого падения прошло 11 дней,  Болей никаких нет (они пропали на 2й день после падения.) Чувствительность потихоньку возвращается, уже могу ходить без проблем  на носках и пятках, но онемение все равно присутсвует, хожу чуть-чуть прихрамывая . Сходил на консультацию к 2м нейрохирургам, один говорит обязательная операция с ТПФ ( это сказали в Сеченова) (нейрохирург сказал что в правой ноге почти отсутсвует рефлекс, бил молоточком по щиколотке)в другом месте в клинике Axis (которая находиться в Бурденко) сказали что в данный момент операцию делать не надо, тк болей у вас никаких нет, положительная динамика присутствует, а сама грыжа в данный момент ни на что не давит, говорят когда начнет болеть, тогда и приходите, сделаем операцию по удалению, но ТПФ ставить не надо. Вообщем не знаю что делать..  Волнует вопрос с онемением, но оно становиться чуть меньше, ну и легкое прихрамывание ак же не радует.   Подскажите, мне нужна операция? Или можно обойтись консервативным лечением? В данный момент ношу корсет по 2-3 часа в день пока езжу на машине, хожу на иглоукалывание
Ниже ссылка на файлы МРТ и расшифровка последнего мрт
Ссылка на МРТ https://yadi.sk/d/GFraFKxdsJYj7к


----------



## La murr (7 Июн 2016)

*Dc333*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Июн 2016)

В настоящее время показания к оперативному лечению отсутствуют. Соблюдение режима труда и отдыха приведёт к постепенному уменьшению грыжи и даже её полному исчезновению.
В Москве можете пройти очную консультацию у консультантов форума докторов Рудковского Андрея Иосифовича (AIR) и Ступина Фёдора Петровича.


----------



## Dc333 (7 Июн 2016)

Спасибо за ответы! Что посоветуете что бы восстановить чувствительность и убрать онемение и хромоту? Надо ли ходить на ЛФК? Почитав форму, я так понял что надо как можно больше ходить и меньше сидеть.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Июн 2016)

Dc333 написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответы! Что посоветуете что бы восстановить чувствительность и убрать онемение и хромоту? Надо ли ходить на ЛФК? Почитав форму, я так понял что надо как можно больше ходить и меньше сидеть.


Читайте пост #3.


----------



## dr.dreval (7 Июн 2016)

Dc333 написал(а):


> Ссылка на МРТ https://yadi.sk/d/GFraFKxdsJYj7к


Ссылка пустая. Много текста, снимков нет.


----------



## Dc333 (7 Июн 2016)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> ссылка пустая. много текста, снимков нет.



Добрый день! почему-то ссылка нерабочая, перевыложил мрт сюда:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EeUN/PvnExRWfz
посмотрите пожалуйста...


----------



## La murr (7 Июн 2016)

*Dc333*, разместите снимки непосредственно на форуме, поработав с архивом самостоятельно.
Это в Ваших интересах.


----------

